# Does Shadowboxing + HKD Work?



## drewtoby (Aug 9, 2013)

Can shadowboxing the days out of the HKD dojo help to hone my striking ability? Or will it only be a hindrance? Or is it only a good pre-workout? I wish I could go heavy bad so I could practice my kicks, but I don't have access to one outside of the dojo at the moment. Any links to how-to's would be helpful as well.

Thanks!


----------

